# The Northern Frights series: Nordic horror!



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Updated this thread so it includes the whole series:

Just released *Draugr*, the first book in my young adult *Northern Frights* series. It's a happy little story about someone who comes back from the dead:

"Are you afraid of the dead?" her grandfather asked.

Sarah Asmundson will discover the answer to that question. She is prepared for her grandfather's scary stories, but is anything but prepared when events from the story about a draugr--a man who comes back from the dead--begin to happen around her. A tale to frighten and entertain the young and the young at heart. The first book in the Northern Frights series.

"Draugr is guaranteed to scare from the first sentence: "Grandpa was going to murder us," and the suspense doesn't end until the last page." -- From Independent Publisher

"This story is wonderfully written, like ghost stories told around the campfire, but with a depth of details and great characters. The readers find themselves wrapped in a talk at once both exciting and addictive. You will not be able to put the book down." -- From Book Reviews and More

"Draugr is a higher class example of the horror genre that has so grabbed the present generation of young readers. And the bits of Norse mythology that are included are fascinating!" -- CM Magazine

Amazon.com Amazon.UK
The second book in the Northern Frights series is out:


Here's the synopsis:

_"If you're going to die, die with your boots on. That's what my Grandpa Thursten used to say."_
When Michael and his father arrive on Drang Island for a camping trip, they find that all the rumors they've heard are true. The island is desolate, sparsely populated and far from civilization. It seems the perfect place for Michael's father to finish the last chapters of his book of Norse stories. Unfortunately it soon becomes apparent that some of the other rumors they've heard about Drang Island -- stories about spirits, strange sacrifices and a serpent lurking in the ocean -- might also be true!

I'm having quite a bit of fun bringing this series back from the dead (err, I mean from being out of print).

Amazon US store
Amazon UK store
And, of course, [email protected] https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/50174

And, now, the final book in the series!


"On the third night the worst nightmare -- the very worst -- invaded my mind. Loping behind me was a gigantic wolf, its jaws snapping together and tearing off pieces of my flesh. There was no blood. No pain. But bit by bit he swallowed chunks of my body until nothing of Angela Laxness remained."
When Angie dreams about being devoured by a giant wolf, her parents tell her it is only her imagination. But later, while on a vacation in Iceland with her grandfather and two cousins, she begins to wonder if the dream wasn't a warning. First, there are strange scratches outside her window. Then she finds out that sheep have recently been disappearing from her uncle's farm. But it isn't until she and her cousins go to the old croft house that they discover the horrifying truth.

Amazon US
Amazon UK
And Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/60051


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Arthur, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

bumping a little fear into your life!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

And even more fear. The extra fear is free! : )


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like my kind of book.

Off to download sample....

Thanks for posting about your book!!!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for saying thanks! 

Read your bio on Amazon. glad to see another Canuck on here writing fantastical "stuff."


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Have a "horror"ible day.

Sorry, I'm punny this am.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Am getting very close to releasing the sequel to this.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I love monster books. You can't beat a good horror, and this certainly looks good.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Stuart,

I'm enjoying the whole process of "resurrecting" this series!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

It's one to keep an eye on. I think it will do really well.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Horror bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

I've just dropped the price to .99 cents now that the next book in the series The Haunting of Drang Island is out.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

And the price is still .99 cents and holding.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Updated this thread so that it includes all three Northern Frights novels. Just released the last book...The Loki Wolf, today...


The cover scares the gee whillickers out of me...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Right now, as a promo, I'm giving away the first book in this series at Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/40411

The code is: PW29M


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

As a further promo the first book in the series is free for everytone at Smashwords:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/40411
And iBooks...

And am waiting for Amazon to make it free.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Horrific Bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Arthur Slade said:


> As a further promo the first book in the series is free for everytone at Smashwords:
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/40411
> And iBooks...
> 
> And am waiting for Amazon to make it free.


By everytone...I mean everyone...of course. I'm not trying to sell this book to tones. Unless of course they'll buy it.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The first book continues to be free on Smashwords and iTunes.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/40411


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The first book in series, Draugr, is free on Amazon
U.S.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

And the first book is still free


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Another bump in the "Free" direction.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

More horror than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The first book will be free only for a short period of time.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

If you haven't been frightened my Old Norse tales, you haven't been truly frightened.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The 2nd book in the series is currently .99 cents


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Come gather round the fire and hear a viking tale...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A gentle but horrific tale...well horrific anyway...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

More viking horror!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

One can never have too much Nordic horror!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

More fright than one can fit in a bucket...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A pre-halloween bump!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Relive Halloween with some Nordic horror!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

"Draugr is a higher class example of the horror genre that has so grabbed the present generation of young readers. And the bits of Norse mythology that are included are fascinating!"
CM Magazine


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

"The eldritch cast, relentless pace, and occasional gruesome touch create a familiar recipe for Fear Street fans, with a generous dollop of Icelandic lore for flavor."
Booklist


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

"On balance, the protagonists are appealing, the writing is skilled, and the mythology is intriguing enough to encourage readers to explore the original tales. The scare's the thing here, and this book doesn't disappoint." School Library Journal


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

I love Viking humour. In one of my fave sagas the hero, who had found his enemy's axe, fights him with it, and, after delivering the death blow says, "here's you axe back!" 

They could do Schwarzenagger humour before Schwarzenagger did it!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Have collected all three books into an omnibus:



More YA Nordic horror than you can shake a sword at!

KindleUS

Northern Frights (Omnibus)

Kindle UK

Northern Frights (Omnibus)


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats on bringing this series back to life.  It's what any author deserves.

And what good are kids if you can't scare the snot out of them?


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Steverino said:


> Congrats on bringing this series back to life. It's what any author deserves.
> 
> And what good are kids if you can't scare the snot out of them?


Thanks! That's why I had kids. That and to have a ready made test market.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The omnibus is currently on sale at $1.99 because Amazon accidentally price matched it with another book of the same name. So take advantage of the advantageous savings! : )



KindleUS

Northern Frights (Omnibus)


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

One can never have enough Viking horror. Really!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

My favourite Nordic hero was Grettir the Strong who fought and defeated the draugr Glam, but was cursed the rest of his life by the beast's eyes. Your fave?


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The first book in the series is free right now!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

.99 cents just for the next few days. A scary price...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A frightening bump!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 2, 2012)

Norse mythology?  Steampunk?  I might have to check out some of your books, my friend.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

You just gave me an idea. Norse Steampunk! It's the next rage. I'm sure of it!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 2, 2012)

Norsepunk?  Haha, I love it!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Another Norse bump...in the night.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

One more Norse bump...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A bump.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Too hot this summer? Get a chill from the Northern Frights. ; )


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A little ol' bump of horror.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah, September. Time to start sailing the longboats back to viking land.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Enough horror to fill all of Halloween...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

This is briefly priced at $1.99!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

And yet another horrorific bump...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A Norse Bump!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Another Norse bump...


----------



## JamesVenn (Aug 10, 2012)

Arthur, what age group is this for?  

I run an elementary school library, K-5.  The grade 4's and 5's are always seeking new horror titles, I'm hard put to keep them supplied normally.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

It's a grade 4-6 book. It, of course, depends on the reader.    But that's where most schools use it. In other words there's no swearing or sex, but it is somewhat scary.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A bump before the apocalypse. I need to sell a few more of these so I can buy water bottles.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

The last frightful bump of 2012


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

What could be more horrorific fun than 2013...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A horrific bump!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

And the horror continues...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A happy horror valentine's bump


----------

